# Ruth Bader Ginsburg



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> RBG scare: David Axelrod warns Supreme Court vacancy fight could 'tear this country apart'


If liberal Ginsburgs cancer takes her out of the Supreme Court and Trump appoints another judge the democrats will -------- well they have already lost their minds, but it will not be civilized. I expect more lies and false accusations than last time. The nominee will be accused of having sex with a group of Martian hamaphrodites, or a couple dozen of previously unknown genders. The hate from the ljbqwxyzlomgcvre community will be epic.


----------



## north1 (Nov 9, 2010)

If it's Amy Barrett they will turn the women on her like a pack of dogs so it's not a bunch of old white men grilling her. It will be ugly. She's catholic so that will be front and center along with abortion and women's rights. Also waiting until after election for pick will be top billing. It will be a circus for sure.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

When did the great divide happen? It shouldn't be a slug fest like the last guy.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

blhunter3 said:


> When did the great divide happen? It shouldn't be a slug fest like the last guy.


The Democrats have always been closet communists. If we are truthful with ourselves we are already a long way into socialism. When Obama said he would fundamentally change America they thought complete socialism was finally in grasp. He didn't get it done, but they thought Hillary could finish what he had begun. Trump destroyed that final push, and they went bat crap crazy. Now they think their brain washing universities have the country in a position that will let them run for office openly as socialists. They fudge the truth yet and call themselves democratic socialists. It would be nearly as bad as Trump Degangement Syndome if you pointed out to them that we are a republic. Ask 100 people and 99 will say we are a democracy.


----------



## Canuck (Nov 10, 2004)

It seems that Trump ordering companies out of China and other companies telling their workers that they have to attend Trump's rally or lose pay is more socialist and dictatorial than anything. Just like North Korea.


----------



## north1 (Nov 9, 2010)

Yes Canuck that is not how capitalism or a republic works. He was running his mouth wishing companies would have some patriotism toward a country that provided the political and monetary structure to exist and thrive. Then stab its citizens in the back by moving production to other countries to further line their pockets. He should keep his mouth shut and push for congress to do there job and pass legislation to curb these actions by corporations. But he is not the type of person to sit back and wait for a doing nothing Congress to do nothing. He knows both sides of the aisle in congress are greased by the American corporate structure. He is trying to stand up for citizens, albeit in a politically incorrect way.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

It will be a fight tooth and nail.

The main push will be against McConnel because they didn't push for getting a new justice because of the election year stuff. So that will be the main fighting point. And honestly.... I agree a little with that. Because I was saying the same thing when it happened before.

But yes it will be an ugly battle no matter what. If they hold nominations you will see dirty tricks and lies like you did with Kavanaugh. It will be a circus. The problem is that if they wait until the election and if a Dem' wins... you will see the Republicans make it a side show as well. That is just how our political system is right now..... a circus. uke:


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

It will truly be a Sh84 Show like no other...


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

She is not dead yet and doesn't plan on retiring.Pioneered the fight for women's rights. :thumb: :thumb:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

You mean pioneered the murder of 60 million children?


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

I don't agree. It is what it is......not everyone is a conservative.As I said.....Leader of women's rights. Hope she can hold on until we get Trump out of office next year. :bop: :bop:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> Hope she can hold on until we get Trump out of office next year.


 :thumb: Good for you Ken. Your not as liberal as Bill Maher who on tv was openly celebrating the death of one of the Koch brothers. Maher sees himself as a libitarian. The Koch brothers are libitarian and are not Trump supporters. The Trump Derangement Syndrome does some strange things.

As far as getting Trump out of office I don't see that happening. I think old Joe is going to get run over by the new socialists. 
He isn't as politically blood thirsty as they are and they will gut him. Then who do the democrats have as a choice other than an avowed socialist? I am thankful that the deranged democrats not smart enough to continue hiding who they really are. I fear that eventually our education system will convince enough young people that socialism is the way to go and destroy this nation.

The top two contenders right now for the democrats are both on the insane and shallow side. One thinks she is native American and after watching one guy get his teeth cleaned at the dentist she decided to put on a little play where she drinks a beer with America. The other one throws his hands in the air and rants like a mad man. Ya they inspire who?

However I am a little worried. I'm not totally convinced our education system has left America with 51% of it's people capable of rational thought. Seriously. :eyeroll:


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

I have no beef against Ginsburg. She served a segment of the population that needed to be represented but now in failing health it is time for her to retire. While she still has some capability to serve the public it is becoming more and more limited and she is not doing the public justice by her limited service. As I see it there is something fundamentally wrong with the supreme court anyway. There are way to many split decisions on major issues. This tells me there is way too much politics involved. Our greatest legal minds should be on a very similar track.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

dakotashooter2 said:


> I have no beef against Ginsburg. She served a segment of the population that needed to be represented but now in failing health it is time for her to retire. While she still has some capability to serve the public it is becoming more and more limited and she is not doing the public justice by her limited service. As I see it there is something fundamentally wrong with the supreme court anyway. There are way to many split decisions on major issues. This tells me there is way too much politics involved. Our greatest legal minds should be on a very similar track.


When decisions fall along political affiliation they are not doing their job. Their job is to interpret the constitution without bias. Unfortunately we have been plagued with activist judges.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

I agree they are not doing their job.....Like Clarence Thomas who is so far right that his car can't even make a left turn so he has to drive around the block.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

KEN W said:


> I agree they are not doing their job.....Like Clarence Thomas who is so far right that his car can't even make a left turn so he has to drive around the block.


Pot, kettle, black. :rollin: it's not like the left is innocent Ken.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

What I said was.............. There is extremism on both sides. Left or right. :thumb:


----------

